
This company is killing the need of having a QA dept - devgurl36
http://www.covalentai.com
======
byoung2
Looks like they hosted on Amazon S3 but didn't set up an alias record for www
[http://covalentai.com](http://covalentai.com)

------
kichik
You have a bug in your post. The URL has a bad domain name. Seems like QA is
still needed :)

